# What Do You See?



## ClosetWriter (Nov 9, 2014)

I saw something in these clouds as soon as I looked up. I wonder what others see in this image.




​


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 9, 2014)

I see a baby resting its hand on its cheek. Very cool.


----------



## W.Goepner (Dec 29, 2014)

I see a baby held in the arms of its mother, about to suckle.

- - - Updated - - -

could be also a baby laying back and reaching out for something.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Dec 29, 2014)

I see cumulus.


----------



## Gargh (Dec 29, 2014)

I see a woman with her head slightly bent in contemplation, her hair up, a fur stole across her shoulders and her hands in a muff on her lap. Love it, so graceful.


----------



## Riptide (Dec 29, 2014)

I see a fox


----------



## MM22 (Jan 2, 2015)

I see a face with a large nose, almost like one of Da Vinci's "Grotesques".


----------



## juggled (Jan 26, 2015)

I see Donald Duck


----------



## Sam (Jan 26, 2015)

I see clouds.


----------



## PiP (Jan 26, 2015)

I see a profile.


----------



## Morkonan (Jan 26, 2015)

I had a really wild dream last night... You don't want me to tell you what I see.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jan 26, 2015)

H20.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 26, 2015)

I see a storm brewing, rain, a day with my books, a glass of wine and an excuse to stay in bed for the day...


----------



## Ariel (Jan 26, 2015)

I see an old man's head on a snake's body, smoking a pipe.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 26, 2015)

^^Too literal... It's a baby being held. He's looking down or wants to get down. I believe it's Sam as a three-year-old... there's a scowl on his face.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 26, 2015)

I see everything (almost) that everyone else saw, but my first impression was a large profile of a clown.


----------



## PiP (Jan 26, 2015)

Take 2 - a small child' reaching out to catch a ball


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Jan 26, 2015)

It looks like a woman with her hair up to me too. On her knees in the grass. 

But I see wings coming out from her back. And the shadows make it look to me like she's clutching a human heart rather than a baby. Which means my version is much more gruesome...this is like those ink blots.


----------



## TJ1985 (Jan 26, 2015)

Like Gumby, I saw the same things other saw, but my first impression was "It's clouds." 

I've never been good at seeing things in shapes. Actually, I see faces in wood paneling sometimes, but it's not common.


----------



## Blade (Jan 26, 2015)

Gargh said:


> I see a woman with her head slightly bent in contemplation, her hair up, a fur stole across her shoulders and her hands in a muff on her lap. Love it, so graceful.



Pretty much exactly what I saw except i thought she was resting her head on her left arm. (wearing glasses?)

I thought this was pretty obvious, am surprised other people saw something else.:scratch:


----------



## Raleigh (May 1, 2015)

Oh cool, I see a person! A woman, it has to be, did you takefdkaljfd oh of course you did. So cool, but now that I look at it, it could be a baby with the woman, but I most certainly see a woman :]


----------

